# Champions League, 1a giornata. 6/7 settembre ore 18,45 e 21. Il programma



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2022)

Torna la Champions League e partirà la prima giornata con già 3 big match che vedono le italiane. PSG - Juve, Inter - Bayern e Napoli-Liverpool.

Ecco il programma

_Martedì 6 settembre_

Dinamo Zagabria - Chelsea 18,45 (Sky)
Borussia Dortmund-Copenaghen 18,45 (Sky)
*Salisburgo-Milan 21 (Sky)*
Celtic-Real Madrid 21(Sky)
Lipsia-Shakhtar Donetsk 21 (Sky)
Siviglia-Manchester City 21 (Sky)
Benfica-Maccabi Haifa 21 (Sky)
*Psg-Juventus 21 (Sky e Canale 5)*

_Mercoledì 7 settembre_

Ajax-Rangers 18,45 (Sky)
Eintracht Francoforte-Sporting Lisbona 18,45 (Sky)
*Napoli-Liverpool 21(Amazon Prime Video)*
Atletico Madrid-Porto 21(Sky)
Club Brugge-Bayer Leverkusen 21 (Sky)
Barcellona-Viktoria Plzen 21 (Sky)
*Inter-Bayern Monaco 21 (Sky)*
Tottenham-Marsiglia 21(Sky)


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Torna la Champions League e partirà la prima giornata con già 3 big match che vedono le italiane. PSG - Juve, Inter - Bayern e Napoli-Liverpool.
> 
> Ecco il programma
> 
> ...


Si accettano scommesse!! Quale delle tre tra Juve, Inter e Napoli subirà più gol? 

Inter quota 1.4
Juve quota 1.3
Napoli quota 2


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Torna la Champions League e partirà la prima giornata con già 3 big match che vedono le italiane. PSG - Juve, Inter - Bayern e Napoli-Liverpool.
> 
> Ecco il programma
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Dinamo Zagabria in vantaggio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Settembre 2022)

La sto guardando e praticamente avevano giocato 13 minuti nell'area della Dinamo, finirà 1 a tanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Settembre 2022)

Contropiede impressionante di Orsic


----------



## Raryof (6 Settembre 2022)

Pazzesco dai


----------



## nik10jb (6 Settembre 2022)

Mi sono connesso da pochi minuti ma per ora Infinity+ è indecente!


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2022)

Non vedo grandi ritmi finora onestamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Settembre 2022)

Chelsea che non sta combinando granché fino a questo momento.


----------



## Metapiro (6 Settembre 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Mi sono connesso da pochi minuti ma per ora Infinity+ è indecente!


Imbarazzante... E saranno connessi in 4 gatti. Io temo per stasera


----------



## nik10jb (6 Settembre 2022)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante... E saranno connessi in 4 gatti. Io temo per stasera


Infatti è la prima cosa che ho pensato quando ho visto tutti questi problemi


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante... E saranno connessi in 4 gatti. Io temo per stasera



Con Now di Sky per ora nessun problema.


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Settembre 2022)

Ma kepa è risorto? Non era in vendita?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2022)

Dopo l'anno scorso ho giurato mai più con Infinity, un obbrobrio peggio di DAZN.

Pass Sport di Now a 5 euro per un mese, l'ho fatto oggi. Il Chelsea lo vedo bene.


----------



## bobbylukr (6 Settembre 2022)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante... E saranno connessi in 4 gatti. Io temo per stasera


Ho già capito che mi toccherà andare di Kodi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Settembre 2022)

La dinamo a momenti segna il 2-0


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante... E saranno connessi in 4 gatti. Io temo per stasera





nik10jb ha scritto:


> Infatti è la prima cosa che ho pensato quando ho visto tutti questi problemi


Mi state già facendo preoccupare.

L' anno scorso dire che Infinity faceva schifo non rende l' idea, ci sono cascato di nuovo, ma se mi dite cosi...


----------



## Franco (6 Settembre 2022)

Il Chelsea è una squadra costruita con i piedi. Nessuno che dribbla, nessuno che ha la giocata. L'unico sarebbe Pulisic ed è in panchina. Quest'estate hanno gettato via 300 mil con un mercato demenziale (roba da Mirabelli).


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Gol del Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2022)

Non vorrei dire, ma se questa sera vinciamo il girone diventa bello interessante...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Il Chelsea gioca senza voglia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Settembre 2022)

Sto Chelsea veramente nulla di che finora. Manovra lenta, prevedibile, nessuno che salta l'uomo. Sorniona la dinamo che in contropiede può fare male.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Settembre 2022)

Se la Dinamo vince non è che sia il massimo per noi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2022)

Non so se sia un bene o no la sconfitta del Chelsea. Si capirà più avanti.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Raddoppio del Borussia


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so se sia un bene o no la sconfitta del Chelsea. Si capirà più avanti.


dipende da cosa faranno dinamo e Salisburgo tra loro


----------



## bobbylukr (6 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi state già facendo preoccupare.
> 
> L' anno scorso dire che Infinity faceva schifo non rende l' idea, ci sono cascato di nuovo, ma se mi dite cosi...


Ho provato a guardare un po' il Chelsea e si è interrotta per almeno 5 volte in 2 minuti fatto subito now TV a 6 euro grazie ai suggerimenti qui...


----------



## Giofa (6 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo l'anno scorso ho giurato mai più con Infinity, un obbrobrio peggio di DAZN.
> 
> Pass Sport di Now a 5 euro per un mese, l'ho fatto oggi. Il Chelsea lo vedo bene.


Idem, anzi grazie mille per la segnalazione


----------



## Franco (6 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so se sia un bene o no la sconfitta del Chelsea. Si capirà più avanti.



La dinamo è una squadretta. Non ha nessunissima possibilità di passare.


----------



## Giangy (6 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Torna la Champions League e partirà la prima giornata con già 3 big match che vedono le italiane. PSG - Juve, Inter - Bayern e Napoli-Liverpool.
> 
> Ecco il programma
> 
> ...


Sto guardando il Chelsea, per ora pochissima roba. Manca gente come Mendy, Thiago Silva e Kante. Malissimo Fofana in difesa, anche Koulibaly sembra un altro.


----------



## Franco (6 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sto Chelsea veramente nulla di che finora. Manovra lenta, prevedibile, nessuno che salta l'uomo. Sorniona la dinamo che in contropiede può fare male.



Non hanno i giocatori in grado di inventare. È una squadra fisica. E se fisicamente non sono al top fanno fatica. Mi ricorda l'Inter


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Settembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Ho provato a guardare un po' il Chelsea e si è interrotta per almeno 5 volte in 2 minuti fatto subito now TV a 6 euro grazie ai suggerimenti qui...


Anche io stesso problema. Averlo saputo prima di Now tv, adesso mi girano le palle a fare un altro abbonamento, seppur siano "solo" 6 euro.


----------



## The P (6 Settembre 2022)

Sto Chelsea ha speso 300 milioni e nn ha un gioco.

Tuchel in stato condusionale. Questa difesa a 3 è inguardabile.


----------



## nik10jb (6 Settembre 2022)

traversa dinamo


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2022)

Azz! Quasi 2-0!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Traversa colpita dalla Dinamo Zagabria


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2022)

Peccato che Chelsea Milan sia fra un mese perché ad oggi li avremmo schiantati. Sono in palla totale.


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Settembre 2022)

Finisse così in questo girone può succedere di tutto. Tipo che noi possiamo arrivare primi o quarti.


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Peccato che Chelsea Milan sia fra un mese perché ad oggi li avremmo schiantati. Sono in palla totale.



L'importante è incontrarli prima che cambino l'allenatore


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2022)

Il Chelsea che perde e buono solo in ottica "vinciamo il girone". Basterebbe vincere le 2 partite con Salzburg e Dinamo. Poi 2 pareggi con il Chelsea.
Però.
Si però potrebbe pure uscire un girone difficile dove ci si qualifica con la differenza reti... 

Impossibile dirlo adesso. Prima dobbiamo vedere cosa riusciamo a combinare noi.


----------



## Giangy (6 Settembre 2022)

In caso di cambio allenatore il Chelsea chi potrebbe prendere? O riprendono Lampard, o profili come Zidane, Pochettino, o Blanc, nomi internazionali al momento non mi pare ci siano... L'azzardo potrebbe essere De Zerbi, ma sarà adatto alla Premier? Comunque spero che se devono cambiarlo, che si decidono verso Novembre, e non prima di quando dobbiamo affrontarli. Stasera il Chelsea è imbarazzante.


----------



## Kaw (6 Settembre 2022)

Non credo che questo sia un buon risultato per noi, comunque pensiamo a fare un risultato positivo stasera, fondamentale non perdere


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> L'importante è incontrarli prima che cambino l'allenatore


Dubito lo caccino. Hanno pure regalato Lukaku per levarglielo dalle scatole e poi gli hanno fatto il mercato che voleva... Penso gli daranno 3/4 di stagione almeno...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Dinamo fino ad ora nettamente meglio.


----------



## Solo (6 Settembre 2022)

Ziyech con un cross degno di Saele e Messias ahahaha


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Settembre 2022)

Ragazzi, cambia nulla tra primo e secondo. Aspettiamo di vedere come si svolgono i gironi, capitano spesso sorprese e seconde che diventano prime e viceversa. In Champions nulla è scontato, guardate solo il Chelsea...

Pensiamo ad avanzare, che per come eravamo messi due anni fa sembra già di toccare il cielo con un dito.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ziyech con un cross degno di Saele e Messias ahahaha



Anche il tiro è notevole


----------



## nik10jb (6 Settembre 2022)

comunque nel secondo tempo infinity sta andando bene. Speriamo bene per la partita del Milan


----------



## Simo98 (6 Settembre 2022)

Se riteniamo la Dinamo un avversario per la qualificazione questo è un risultato pessimo
Se la riteniamo poco pericolosa questo è un risultato ottimo in ottica primo posto


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Terzo gol del Borussia


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se riteniamo la Dinamo un avversario per la qualificazione questo è un risultato pessimo
> Se la riteniamo poco pericolosa questo è un risultato ottimo in ottica primo posto



Troppi se. Dobbiamo pensare a vincere le nostre con tutte.


----------



## ARKANA (6 Settembre 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non credo che questo sia un buon risultato per noi, comunque pensiamo a fare un risultato positivo stasera, fondamentale non perdere


Io invece penso proprio di sì, uno 0 in partenza alla diretta concorrente per il primo posto non può che farci piacere


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Doppia occasione Chelsea


----------



## ARKANA (6 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se riteniamo la Dinamo un avversario per la qualificazione questo è un risultato pessimo
> Se la riteniamo poco pericolosa questo è un risultato ottimo in ottica primo posto


Beh saremmo messi proprio male se la squadra campione d'italia ritenesse una squadra croata un avversaria pericolosa per la qualificazione, poi ovviamente nel calcio non si sa mai


----------



## meteoras1982 (6 Settembre 2022)

Che pena sto Ziyech, sto vedendo la sua prestazione stasera e sinceramente mi tengo stretti Saele e Messias.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Settembre 2022)

8 minuti di recupero difficili da giustificare a Zagabria.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2022)

spero che dopo stasera si accantoni anche il nome di quel cesso di ziyech.


----------



## Raryof (6 Settembre 2022)

Mamma mia il Chelsea che asini.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, cambia nulla tra primo e secondo. Aspettiamo di vedere come si svolgono i gironi, capitano spesso sorprese e seconde che diventano prime e viceversa. In Champions nulla è scontato, guardate solo il Chelsea...
> 
> Pensiamo ad avanzare, che per come eravamo messi due anni fa sembra già di toccare il cielo con un dito.


non cambia se ti chiami juve che fischia fuori contro chiunque, ma di solito cambia dai.
se arriviamo dietro allo zagabria nascondiamoci dai, buon risultato.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non cambia se ti chiami juve che fischia fuori contro chiunque, ma di solito cambia dai.
> se arriviamo dietro allo zagabria nascondiamoci dai, buon risultato.


Io dico solo che arrivare primo o secondo cambia poco, almeno così era in passato. Perché poi dipende da chi sono le prime e chi le seconde.
Per dire, il PSG era secondo l'anno scorso...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che arrivare primo o secondo cambia poco, almeno così era in passato. Perché poi dipende da chi sono le prime e chi le seconde.
> Per dire, il PSG era secondo l'anno scorso...


si si ho capito ma per una 2a forte ci sono 3 prime forti..


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si si ho capito ma per una 2a forte ci sono 3 prime forti..


Quest'anno sembra cosi, vediamo.

Altri anni era terrificante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2022)

almeno ridiamo con donnarumma ahahahahaha


----------



## unbreakable (6 Settembre 2022)

Ma sti 4 gol dello shakthar sono un regalo agli ucraini o ai russi 
Sti qua 4 gol fuori casa al lipsia roba da ufficio inchieste interpol


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2022)

sono curioso di vedere le immagini di Lipsia - Shakhar
gli ucraini depredati per mesi dei giocatori e nessuno ci voleva andare a giocare, quattro pappine in trasferta ai tedeschi bibitari è tanta roba

City che vince a Siviglia 4-0...stanno messi così male a Siviglia o sono ingiocabili ?
di solito in casa è una squadra molto rognosa


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

ora ho visto, vabbè diciamo il primo assurdo errore del portiere e secondo deviazione netta.
comunque è un successo importante

pazzesco il secondo goal del Benfica


----------



## enigmistic02 (7 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono curioso di vedere le immagini di Lipsia - Shakhar
> gli ucraini depredati per mesi dei giocatori e nessuno ci voleva andare a giocare, quattro pappine in trasferta ai tedeschi bibitari è tanta roba
> 
> City che vince a Siviglia 4-0...stanno messi così male a Siviglia o sono ingiocabili ?
> di solito in casa è una squadra molto rognosa


Nello Shaktar è interessantissimo il numero 10 Mudryk. Secondo me destinato a palcoscenici più prestigiosi, per certi versi ricorda Kvara del Napoli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Nello Shaktar è interessantissimo il numero 10 Mudryk. Secondo me destinato a palcoscenici più prestigiosi, per certi versi ricorda Kvara del Napoli.


Bravo, lo stavo per scrivere io. Ha fatto impazzire la difesa del Lipsia, sarebbe da prendere mandando sulla luna Rebic. Valutazione transfermarkt 15 milioni, se ci si muove per tempo lo si può prendere a prezzi accettabili.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bravo, lo stavo per scrivere io. Ha fatto impazzire la difesa del Lipsia, sarebbe da prendere mandando sulla luna Rebic. Valutazione transfermarkt 15 milioni, se ci si muove per tempo lo si può prendere a prezzi accettabili.


Mi auguro che la posizione di Rebic sia in discussione a fine anno, ma già anche a gennaio se continua così, lui proprio non c'è per larghi tratti di stagione da 3 anni e trovo strano che non ci si ponga il problema.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che la posizione di Rebic sia in discussione a fine anno, ma già anche a gennaio se continua così, lui proprio non c'è per larghi tratti di stagione da 3 anni e trovo strano che non ci si ponga il problema.


Rebic si assenta per periodi troppo lunghi. Davanti bisogna inevitabilmente cambiare qualcosa, che non significa spendere e spandere, ma rimescolare le carte. Sto ragazzo lo porti via a quotazioni accettabili ancora, visto che gioca in Ucraina, ma è un giocatore veloce, tecnico, molto bravo nel decision making.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2022)

Ajax tiro al bersaglio… imbarazzante la differenza tra le due squadre…
Sulla qualità di gioco, il Milan non riesce a essere sui livelli dell’Ajax, temo le prenderemmo anche dagli olandesi in questo momento.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Torna la Champions League e partirà la prima giornata con già 3 big match che vedono le italiane. PSG - Juve, Inter - Bayern e Napoli-Liverpool.
> 
> Ecco il programma
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Napoli in vantaggio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2022)

Su Prime hanno messo in sovraimpressione Italia -Liverpool (ITA-LIV) invece di Napoli Liverpool aahahahah


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

Ma Amazon ha scambiato il Napoli per la nazionale? LOL.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su Prime hanno messo in sovraimpressione Italia -Liverpool (ITA-LIV) invece di Napoli Liverpool aahahahah


ahah ho notato anche io! Hanno visto azzurro pensavano fosse l'Italia


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

Il Napoli sta stuprando il Liverpool


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ajax tiro al bersaglio… imbarazzante la differenza tra le due squadre…
> Sulla qualità di gioco, il Milan non riesce a essere sui livelli dell’Ajax, temo le prenderemmo anche dagli olandesi in questo momento.



Contro i Rangers LOL
Tra le due, credo sia più difficile prendere a pallonate l'Inda... Un derby che poteva finire tranquillamente 5-1


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

tra ieri e oggi una serie di successi netti che lo rende uno dei turni più noiosi della storia
poi il presidente del Psg dice sia un successone far partecipare tutte le piccole alla champions...


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

goal Kessie


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

Secondo rigore per il Napoli ma Osimhen lo ha cannato


----------



## kYMERA (7 Settembre 2022)

Nabule sbaglia secondo rigore. Non si è capito perchè lo ha tirato Osimenne


----------



## Butcher (7 Settembre 2022)

Tanta roba per ora il Napoli


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

arbitro ha dato rosso e rigore contro il barcelona, al var sparisce tutto


----------



## @[email protected] (7 Settembre 2022)

Il Napoli con due spiccioli ha preso due ottimi titolari Anguissa 400 mila€ e Kvaratskhelia 10ml€ chapeau!


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Cosa si sta mangiando il Napoli 

Alla fine pareggia o perde adesso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosa si sta mangiando il Napoli
> 
> Alla fine pareggia o perde adesso


Il Liverpool quest'anno pare un po' in letargo.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

Incredibile il Napoli.
Che giocatore Anguissa, centrocampista top top top.


----------



## Butcher (7 Settembre 2022)

Grande Napoli ma anche un Liverpool rimasto in albergo.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Pazzesco il Napoli!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Il Napoli può pure vincere. L’importante è che perdano le m…


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

lewandoski tira ed esulta già, sa già che come tocca un pallone fa goal...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Contro i Rangers LOL
> Tra le due, credo sia più difficile prendere a pallonate l'Inda... Un derby che poteva finire tranquillamente 5-1


Insomma… i Rangers sono arrivati pur sempre in finale di Europa League l’anno scorso, buttando fuori Borussia Dortmund e Lipsia…
A oggi il Milan in Europa non ha preso a pallonate nessuno, neppure il Salisburgo cui secondo alcuni dovevamo fare 3 o 4 pere. Penso che al contrario si abbia una visione distorta, non penso il Milan riuscirebbe a fare 3 gol ai rangers in mezz’ora.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

PICCOLO OFF TOPIC

Visto che se ne parlava ieri, vi dico che nonostante mi abbiate messo un ansia terribile prima della partita, Salisburgo-Milan l' ho vista meglio di ogni più rosea aspettativa su Mediaset Infinity

Solo un paio di blocchi in 90 minuti, certo, l'odiosa visione a 25 fps c'è ancora, ma pensavo peggio!

Rispetto all' anno scorso......era una tragedia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Settembre 2022)

molto bene il Napoli. Bella partita ma il Liverpool non muore mai


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Insomma… i Rangers sono arrivati pur sempre in finale di Europa League l’anno scorso, buttando fuori Borussia Dortmund e Lipsia…
> A oggi il Milan in Europa non ha preso a pallonate nessuno, neppure il Salisburgo che secondo alcuni dovevamo fargli 3 o 4 pere. Penso che al contrario si abbia una visione distorta, non penso il Milan riuscirebbe a fare 3 gol ai rangers in mezz’ora.



Beh insomma, per me queste squadre Red Bull sono tremende da affrontare.
Credo che il Salisburgo ci darà più problemi del Chelsea... Poi oggi ho sentito che è saltato Tuchel, se è vero allora il cambio allenatore diventa un terno al lotto... Ma come gioco e agonismo il Salisburgo è rognosissimo, ieri nessuna delle italiane avrebbe vinto.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, per me queste squadre Red Bull sono tremende da affrontare.
> Credo che il Salisburgo ci darà più problemi del Chelsea... Poi oggi ho sentito che è saltato Tuchel, se è vero allora il cambio allenatore diventa un terno al lotto... Ma come gioco e agonismo il Salisburgo è rognosissimo, ieri nessuna delle italiane avrebbe vinto.


Sono certo che invece pensi che anche il Milan avrebbe distrutto il Liverpool nel primo tempo come sta' facendo il Napoli.


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

ahahahahah guardate il goal del bruges

tipo holly e benji, il portiere la blocca ma la palla continua a muoversi fino a superare la linea trascinandolo dentro


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

il barcelona vuole proprio tenerla aperta...2-1


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Ma che ha fatto Khvarastelia???????


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Napoli avanti 3-0


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sono certo che invece pensi che anche il Milan avrebbe distrutto il Liverpool nel primo tempo come sta' facendo il Napoli.



Sinceramente non lo so, il Napoli gioca in casa, è in un ottimo momento e il Liverpool è palesemente in un periodo no.
Questo è il mio giudizio da "esterno", per quanto riguarda i fattori che il Napoli sta avendo a favore.
Sul piano del gioco sta facendo un partitone quindi giù il cappello, anzi poteva farne un altro paio.
La provocazione dietro alla tua domanda la lascio perdere, si sa che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde... Anche quella del vicino che 4 mesi fa è arrivato terzo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, per me queste squadre Red Bull sono tremende da affrontare.
> Credo che il Salisburgo ci darà più problemi del Chelsea... Poi oggi ho sentito che è saltato Tuchel, se è vero allora il cambio allenatore diventa un terno al lotto... Ma come gioco e agonismo il Salisburgo è rognosissimo, ieri nessuna delle italiane avrebbe vinto.


Per noi oggi è rognoso affrontare un po’ chiunque in Champions… vedremo come andrà, ma secondo me non sará facile neanche con la dinamo Zagabria… saranno tutte partite tirate.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Settembre 2022)

Il Napoli ce lo abbiamo fra 11 giorni...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2022)

3-0 con il Liverpool dopo il primo tempo.

Mmh, mi ricorda qualcosa.


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ce lo abbiamo fra 11 giorni...


Si ma senza osimhen...


----------



## unbreakable (7 Settembre 2022)

Complimenti al napoli per il momento..
C'è da dire che quest'anno il loserpool fatica pure in campionato..mi sa che perdere campionato di un punto è champions sia stata una botta non indifferente

C'è da dire che noi anno scorso abbiamo fatto ridere come grinta in una partita assolutamente da vincere
Speriamo quest'anno in un altro atteggiamento


----------



## __king george__ (7 Settembre 2022)

il georgiano kvara arriva a 20 anni e detta subito legge...da noi arrivano e si devono ambientare..vannp aspettati..ci vuole tempo...etc etc


----------



## kYMERA (7 Settembre 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Il Napoli con due spiccioli ha preso due ottimi titolari Anguissa 400 mila€ e Kvaratskhelia 10ml€ chapeau!


Quelli che servivano a noi praticamente.


----------



## kYMERA (7 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma senza osimhen...


Sta giocando titolare
edit: vedo ora che è stato sostituito.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non lo so, il Napoli gioca in casa, è in un ottimo momento e il Liverpool è palesemente in un periodo no.
> Questo è il mio giudizio da "esterno", per quanto riguarda i fattori che il Napoli sta avendo a favore.
> Sul piano del gioco sta facendo un partitone quindi giù il cappello, anzi poteva farne un altro paio.
> La provocazione dietro alla tua domanda la lascio perdere, si sa che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde... Anche quella del vicino che 4 mesi fa è arrivato terzo.


Il "gioca in casa" mettilo dal parte poiché noi non abbiamo messo sotto nemmeno il Porto a San Siro,altro che Liverpool.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2022)

Che degrado il Liverpool


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il "gioca in casa" mettilo dal parte poiché noi non abbiamo messo sotto nemmeno il Porto a San Siro,altro che Liverpool.



Altro periodo storico, mi auguro che la vittoria del campionato abbia portato un po' più di autostima e convinzione.
O almeno così dovrebbe essere.
Lo vedremo dalle prossime partite in Coppa, fortunatamente manca poco alle prove del 9.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Altro periodo storico, mi auguro che la vittoria del campionato abbia portato un po' più di autostima e convinzione.
> O almeno così dovrebbe essere.
> Lo vedremo dalle prossime partite in Coppa, fortunatamente manca poco alle prove del 9.


Vedremo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

4 ahahahahaha


----------



## Swaitak (7 Settembre 2022)

Ma che cabbo sta succendendo


----------



## Swaitak (7 Settembre 2022)

dobbiamo nasconderci


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado il Liverpool



Altro che degrado.
Il quarto gol preso è da mongolino d'oro.

Edit: intanto hanno fatto il primo


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Non la sto vedendo. Ma il Liverpool è in campo?


----------



## Albijol (7 Settembre 2022)

Osimehn si è stirato?


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il georgiano kvara arriva a 20 anni e detta subito legge...da noi arrivano e si devono ambientare..vannp aspettati..ci vuole tempo...etc etc


Che nervoso...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

A Napoli 4-1


----------



## bmb (7 Settembre 2022)

Non per sminuire il Napoli ma credo che ci sia qualche problema nel Liverpool


----------



## Simo98 (7 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il georgiano kvara arriva a 20 anni e detta subito legge...da noi arrivano e si devono ambientare..vannp aspettati..ci vuole tempo...etc etc


Ma se CDK è diventato subito titolare e Dest alla prima occasione ha fatto 30 minuti in CL
Semplicemente Adli o è scarso o Pioli non lo vede, vedremo con Vranckx


----------



## kYMERA (7 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma se CDK è diventato subito titolare e Dest alla prima occasione ha fatto 30 minuti in CL
> Semplicemente Adli o è scarso o Pioli non lo vede, vedremo con Vranckx


Adli purtroppo è un "Pirlo", nel senso che avrà anche tecnica ma si vede lontano un miglio che è un giocatore lento che gioca da fermo. Infatti Pirlo per trovare un posto nel calcio lo hanno dovuto indietreggiare altrimenti come trequartista non ce l'avrebbe mai fatta.
Purtroppo nel nostro Milan un giocatore come Adli non trova spazio sicuramente visto quello che chiede Pioli ai calciatori.


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2022)

Liverpool malissimo, questo è l'anno no di Klopp. Va ad alternanza. Il Liverpool è una squadra che ha bisogno di spremere tutto da ogni giocatore, e non è semplice ripartire con la stessa voglia e la stessa foga, specie dopo essere arrivati secondi in CL e in PL. Se mancano in voglia diventano pure dannosi.

Certo che Kvara ragazzi... Boh, so che non piacerà a molti, ma lo scambio al volo con Leao. E non mi giro indietro. Mannaggia a loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

gira che ti rigira, col nostro "gioco europeo" siamo stati i peggiori italiani di giornata


----------



## Kayl (7 Settembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non per sminuire il Napoli ma credo che ci sia qualche problema nel Liverpool


è dalla prima di premier che il liverpool ha problemi, eh. Dopo la partita contro lo united si stava mettendo in discussione l'allenatore infatti.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il georgiano kvara arriva a 20 anni e detta subito legge...da noi arrivano e si devono ambientare..vannp aspettati..ci vuole tempo...etc etc


Da noi stanno trasformando Adli


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Osimehn si è stirato?


Pare


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gira che ti rigira, col nostro "gioco europeo" siamo stati i peggiori italiani di giornata


Oh, questi hanno resuscitato anche lo United eh. Prenderne 3 da quelli non è semplice, bisogna impegnarsi sul serio. Quest'anno malissimo, neanche c'è paragone con il Chelsea.

Poi si, noi per farne 4 dobbiamo giocare 6 tempi da 45 minuti. Per ridere eh


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Oh, questi hanno resuscitato anche lo United eh. Prenderne 3 da quelli non è semplice, bisogna impegnarsi sul serio. Quest'anno malissimo, neanche c'è paragone con il Chelsea.
> 
> Poi si, noi per farne 4 dobbiamo giocare 6 tempi da 45 minuti. Per ridere eh


Chiedi troppo al povero Leao, a 3 ci arriva ogni tanto, ma inventarsi sempre 4 gol da solo inizia ad essere complicato


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su Prime hanno messo in sovraimpressione Italia -Liverpool (ITA-LIV) invece di Napoli Liverpool aahahahah


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chiedi troppo al povero Leao, a 3 ci arriva ogni tanto, ma inventarsi sempre 4 gol da solo inizia ad essere complicato


Massì, Rafa é un grande! Era solo per scherzare, noi non abbiamo nulla da invidiare al Napoli nel complesso. Neanche in termini realizzativi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Oh, questi hanno resuscitato anche lo United eh. Prenderne 3 da quelli non è semplice, bisogna impegnarsi sul serio. Quest'anno malissimo, neanche c'è paragone con il Chelsea.
> 
> Poi si, noi per farne 4 dobbiamo giocare 6 tempi da 45 minuti. Per ridere eh


Lo United si è ripreso quando ha panchinato Erri Maguaio.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2022)

Complimenti al Napoli
Fare loro i complimenti non è per forza un disonore per noi eh
Una squadra storicamente di buone qualità e che ha fatto anche in passato delle ottime partite in Europa perché quando ha un buon approccio si gasa 
Sulla gara singola si intende
Il problema del Napoli sarà sempre la continuità sul lungo termine
Per questo poi pareggiano col Lecce e non vincono scudetti né Champions


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo United si è ripreso quando ha panchinato Erri Maguaio.


Non che Martinez sia Nesta.

La premier é durissima comunque.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non che Martinez sia Nesta.
> 
> La premier é durissima comunque.


Per carità, ma in confronto a Maguire è Baresi.
Ma quanto è lento? Un vero paracarro, poi alza continuamente il braccio per invitare il guardalinee a fischiare il fuorigioco. Se lo punta mia nonna, lo supera in velocità.


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per carità, ma in confronto a Maguire è Baresi.
> Ma quanto è lento? Un vero paracarro, poi alza continuamente il braccio per invitare il guardalinee a fischiare il fuorigioco. Se lo punta mia nonna, lo supera in velocità.


Imbarazzante. Romagnoli made in UK, anzi forse Alessio alcune letture le sa fare meglio, e incredibilmente mi risulta meno goffo. Forse direi che é Romagnoli tra 10 anni.


----------



## ventu84090 (7 Settembre 2022)

Non seguo la premier..ma la situazione klopp com’è? Perché l’atteggiamento sui gol mi è sembrato parecchio strano


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Settembre 2022)

Il Napoli 'sto Kim dove l'ha pescato?

Pronti via: titolare inamovibile, sei partite su sei partite, tutti e 95 minuti.

E pure 2 gol in campionato.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Settembre 2022)

I Reds come il Chelsea sono partiti malaccio quest’anno. Altrettanto palese che il Napoli abbia fatto un partitone e non per forza dobbiamo creare i soliti paragoni col Milan. Ogni partita ha una storia a sé…


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli 'sto Kim dove l'ha pescato?
> 
> Pronti via: titolare inamovibile, sei partite su sei partite, tutti e 95 minuti.
> 
> E pure 2 gol in campionato.


Fenerbache


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzesco questo dell'atletico che schiaffeggia la palla di mano


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli 'sto Kim dove l'ha pescato?
> 
> Pronti via: titolare inamovibile, sei partite su sei partite, tutti e 95 minuti.
> 
> E pure 2 gol in campionato.


Questo niente di che a dire la verità, difensore "onesto". Non fa impazzire, ne nascono come i funghi con quelle caratteristiche.


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli 'sto Kim dove l'ha pescato?
> 
> Pronti via: titolare inamovibile, sei partite su sei partite, tutti e 95 minuti.
> 
> E pure 2 gol in campionato.


e tutti i giornalisti facevano ironia dicendo uno sconosciuto al posto di koulibaly...


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Settembre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fenerbache


Direi, considerati i costi, doppio colpo pazzesco insieme a Caravella (anche lui 6/6 presenze da titolare).

Leggo che Caravella è stato acquistato il 1° luglio, mentre Kim il 27 luglio.

Quindi hanno acquistato per tempo, portando entrambi i calciatori ad arrivare pronti ed inseriti alla prima di campionato (13 agosto).

Grande lavoro del Napoli (finora). Niente da dire.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Settembre 2022)

Lobotka che centrocampsita è diventato? quanto ci servirebbe uno così


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

che farsa è a madrid
9 minuti di recupero e fa giocare fino a 11 minuti con il goal ora dell'atletico

al 91 0-0, al 101 esce over

oggi non ha funzionato il giochetto su griezmann, per il grave infortunio di quello del porto ha superato i 45 minuti in campo


----------



## kekkopot (7 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante. Romagnoli made in UK, anzi forse Alessio alcune letture le sa fare meglio, e incredibilmente mi risulta meno goffo. Forse direi che é Romagnoli tra 10 anni.


No, raga. Romagnoli rispetto a Maguire è di un'altra categoria. Maguire è scarso forte. Roba da Serie B...


----------



## kekkopot (7 Settembre 2022)

Comunque il Napoli credo sia una delle squadra più temibili del campionato. Mi sembrano veramente forti quest' anno e la partita di oggi lo conferma ulteriormente.


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> No, raga. Romagnoli rispetto a Maguire è di un'altra categoria. Maguire è scarso forte. Roba da Serie B...


Eh ma perché McGuire gioca in un campionato un "pochino" più impegnativo. Anche questo va preso in considerazione.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che farsa è a madrid
> 9 minuti di recupero e fa giocare fino a 11 minuti con il goal ora dell'atletico
> 
> al 91 0-0, al 101 esce over
> ...


Poi lui che bacia la maglia e Simeone che corre verso di lui a mo' di Mazzone. Ma ci fanno o ci sono?


----------



## kekkopot (8 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Eh ma perché McGuire gioca in un campionato un "pochino" più impegnativo. Anche questo va preso in considerazione.


Si ma certi errori tecnici non sono dovuti alla forza dell'avversario. E' proprio che non sà giocare a calcio.
Poi è chiaro che in PL gli errori si trasformano in gol e quindi vengono ricordati più facilmente...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli 'sto Kim dove l'ha pescato?
> 
> Pronti via: titolare inamovibile, sei partite su sei partite, tutti e 95 minuti.
> 
> E pure 2 gol in campionato.


o si sono dimenticati di ricondizionarlo, o i loro schemi non sono all'altezza di quelli complicatissimi di pioli...........


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2022)

comunque follia mettere osimhen e romperlo per una partita così.
parlano di diverse settimane.
bene bene. errore pazzesco.


----------



## Route66 (8 Settembre 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Non seguo la premier..ma la situazione klopp com’è? Perché l’atteggiamento sui gol mi è sembrato parecchio strano


Ho visto diversi spezzoni(non tutti i 90°) di 4 delle 5 partite giocate dal Liverpool in Premier quest'anno tranne quella vinta 9-0. 
Ebbene una sconfitta contro il MU più scarso deli ultimi anni due pareggi e una vittoria al 98esimo di sfondone.
Una squadra irriconoscibile che se dovessi ragionare male direi che sta "giocando contro"....contri chi o cosa non saprei ma veramente sono una cosa brutta in questo periodo.
Il risultato di ieri sera non mi meraviglia affatto conoscendo le armi a disposizione del Napoli....


----------



## CS10 (8 Settembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque il Napoli credo sia una delle squadra più temibili del campionato. Mi sembrano veramente forti quest' anno e la partita di oggi lo conferma ulteriormente.


Pensare che c'è gente che non li mette nemmeno nelle prime quattro...
Attenzione perché dopo la samp c'è proprio il Napoli e rischiamo di prenderne 4 se continuiamo a giocare così.

E lo dico già adesso, se c'è qualcuno che nelle prossime sessioni verrà venduto a più di 100 milioni non sarà Leao, ma Kvaratskhelia.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2022)

L'Atletico mi fa sempre più schifo. Che squadra di buchi di culo.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Pensare che c'è gente che non li mette nemmeno nelle prime quattro...
> Attenzione perché dopo la samp c'è proprio il Napoli e rischiamo di prenderne 4 se continuiamo a giocare così.
> 
> E lo dico già adesso, se c'è qualcuno che nelle prossime sessioni verrà venduto a più di 100 milioni non sarà Leao, ma Kvaratskhelia.


Contano solo i trofei.
Il Napoli può vendere anche Kvaracoso a 300 milioni ma non vince uno scudetto dal 1990
Nelle prime 4 ci arriveranno, Spalletti ha un ottimo curriculum da questo punto di vista


----------



## CS10 (8 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Contano solo i trofei.
> Il Napoli può vendere anche Kvaracoso a 300 milioni ma non vince uno scudetto dal 1990*
> Nelle prime 4 ci arriveranno, Spalletti ha un ottimo curriculum da questo punto di vista


E questo cosa c'entra con quello che ho detto?


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Contano solo i trofei.
> Il Napoli può vendere anche Kvaracoso a 300 milioni ma non vince uno scudetto dal 1990


Il Napoli sono anni che deve vincere lo scudetto,sono anni che deve seppellirci di gol ogni volta che ci incontra e sono anni che ha fenomeni in squadra e alla fine non si sa perché non vincono mai nulla!!! Ora sento che ci daranno quattro pappine con il Maradona georgiano. Li aspettiamo!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> E questo cosa c'entra con quello che ho detto?


C'entra perché da una partita singola (dominata, bellissima, complimenti) tu hai già fatto il quadro di quello che sarà della stagione e del futuro mercato. Non è così che funziona e non è così che si alzano i trofei.


----------



## CS10 (8 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> C'entra perché da una partita singola (dominata, bellissima, complimenti) tu hai già fatto il quadro di quello che sarà della stagione e del futuro mercato. Non è così che funziona e non è così che si alzano i trofei.


Io ho fatto il quadro?
Ho semplicemente detto che credo che il Napoli arriverà tra le prime 4.
E che sono convinto che Kvara verrà venduto ad un sacco di soldi.
Cosa c'entra questo con i trofei?

Comunque chiusa qui


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Settembre 2022)

Lo dico adesso, giusto perché la gente in genere guarda solo il risultato.
Napoli squadra che non mi fa minimamente paura. 
Ho visto gli highlights e mi chiedo come sia possibile per il Liverpool prendere certi gol. Sembra quasi che si siano venduti la partita. Completamente fermi! Basta vedere il gol di Anguissa per capirlo.


----------



## Solo (8 Settembre 2022)

Visti ora gli highlights, partita clamorosa del Napoli direi.


----------



## El picinin (8 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Liverpool malissimo, questo è l'anno no di Klopp. Va ad alternanza. Il Liverpool è una squadra che ha bisogno di spremere tutto da ogni giocatore, e non è semplice ripartire con la stessa voglia e la stessa foga, specie dopo essere arrivati secondi in CL e in PL. Se mancano in voglia diventano pure dannosi.
> 
> Certo che Kvara ragazzi... Boh, so che non piacerà a molti, ma lo scambio al volo con Leao. E non mi giro indietro. Mannaggia a loro.


Non so se sia vero qualcuno dice che quando ci siamo interessati a lui ci hanno chiesto cifre vicino ai 50 milioni.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Settembre 2022)

Il Napoli quest'anno è temibile. Con sto Kvaracoso hanno fatto 6 al superenalotto, sta giocando da fenomeno. Rispetto a Insigne è come passare da Luciana Litizzetto a Scarlett Johansonn. Confido nella consueta umoralità della piazza affinché si sciolgano, perché come rosa non li vedo inferiori, anzi.


----------



## ventu84090 (8 Settembre 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Ho visto diversi spezzoni(non tutti i 90°) di 4 delle 5 partite giocate dal Liverpool in Premier quest'anno tranne quella vinta 9-0.
> Ebbene una sconfitta contro il MU più scarso deli ultimi anni due pareggi e una vittoria al 98esimo di sfondone.
> Una squadra irriconoscibile che se dovessi ragionare male direi che sta "giocando contro"....contri chi o cosa non saprei ma veramente sono una cosa brutta in questo periodo.
> Il risultato di ieri sera non mi meraviglia affatto conoscendo le armi a disposizione del Napoli....


Più che altro ho visto che sul gol di Anguissa erano tutti fermi come delle statue...Alexander Arnold mi è sembrato proprio fuori di testa...boh...parecchio strani gli atteggiamenti...


----------



## Davidoff (8 Settembre 2022)

Il Liverpool è ancora mentalmente devastato per la fine della stagione scorsa, perdere in pochi giorni campionato e CL lascia scorie non indifferenti, inoltre gli mancano diversi giocatori importanti, in primis Nunez e Thiago, a centrocampo girano con Milner 37enne, Arthur e un paio di ragazzini. In più hanno perso pure Mané. Quest'anno li vedo male, per me faticheranno ad arrivare quarti visto che Arsenal e Tottenham sono migliorate molto.
Kvara e Anguissa tanta roba, i nostri sono bravi ma Giuntoli è veramente un fenomeno, spero non lo prendano mai i ladri.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'Atletico mi fa sempre più schifo. Che squadra di buchi di culo.



L'inda versione spagnola.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Settembre 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Più che altro ho visto che sul gol di Anguissa erano tutti fermi come delle statue...Alexander Arnold mi è sembrato proprio fuori di testa...boh...parecchio strani gli atteggiamenti..



Quello che dico anche io. Le vittorie vanno analizzate. Il Liverpool era completamente fermo. Ha preso gol da pollo. Non parliamo anche dei due rigori procurati nel giro di poco. 

Il Napoli per me è più scarso dello scorso anno, quindi non lo temo. C'è già gente che scambierebbe Leao per quel kvcoso. Ma siamo folli o cosa? 
Leao è dieci spanne sopra, ed è una certezza. Questi qui è un incognita enorme. Anche Piatek pareva un fenomeno....


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quello che dico anche io. Le vittorie vanno analizzate. Il Liverpool era completamente fermo. Ha preso gol da pollo. Non parliamo anche dei due rigori procurati nel giro di poco.
> 
> Il Napoli per me è più scarso dello scorso anno, quindi non lo temo. C'è già gente che scambierebbe Leao per quel kvcoso. Ma siamo folli o cosa?
> Leao è dieci spanne sopra, ed è una certezza. Questi qui è un incognita enorme. Anche Piatek pareva un fenomeno....


Mah, io ho visto tre partite del Napoli e in tutte e tre Kvaracoso ha dato letteralmente i numeri. Per me Piatek c'entra veramente poco, questo è un talento purissimo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Mah, io ho visto tre partite del Napoli e in tutte e tre Kvaracoso ha dato letteralmente i numeri. Per me Piatek c'entra veramente poco, questo è un talento purissimo.



Non sto negando il talento, quello lo avevano a livelli decisamente più alti anche Cassano e Balotelli. 
Sto semplicemente dicendo che ieri il Napoli ha trovato il Liverpool in versione Zombie, bravi i Partenopei per carità, ma gli avversari giustamente vanno pesati. Così come per me è assurdo paragonare Leao che sta facendo sfracelli al Milan e che ci ha portato alla vittoria del campionato trascinandoci negli ultimi due mesi, ad un talento appena emerso.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il georgiano kvara arriva a 20 anni e detta subito legge...da noi arrivano e si devono ambientare..vannp aspettati..ci vuole tempo...etc etc


Sarà che forse il georgiano è un top top e invece quelli che da noi si devono "ambientare" invece non lo sono?Vedi Lewandowski per esempio,lo sappiamo tutti che è un fuoriclasse,e i fuoriclasse appunto spiccano subito e dovunque,senza menate varie,come fu per Kaka.Poi ci sono pure i casi alla Zidane,vero,ma appunto sono casi.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sarà che forse il georgiano è un top top e invece quelli che da noi si devono "ambientare" invece non lo sono?Vedi Lewandowski per esempio,lo sappiamo tutti che è un fuoriclasse,e i fuoriclasse appunto spiccano subito e dovunque,senza menate varie,come fu per Kaka.Poi ci sono pure i casi alla Zidane,vero,ma appunto sono casi.


Ahahahah quindi il georgiano dopo 5 giornate di campionato è un top top mentre De Katelaere è un " bidone" perché l' abbiamo preso noi. Bene, ne riparliamo a fine campionato!!!


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah quindi il georgiano dopo 5 giornate di campionato è un top top mentre De Katelaere è un " bidone" perché l' abbiamo preso noi. Bene, ne riparliamo a fine campionato!!!


È già più forte di Leao, non vedi? Cit. quelli che ne capiscono...


----------

